# Speed optimized commutator for big cubes.



## Kenneth (Apr 19, 2008)

Commutators are seldomly fast to execute...

But at least something can be done to speed up execution. Take a look at this "U-PLL" :

(*L' l' r'*) (*D2 d2*) *r U r'* (*D2 d2*) *r U'* (*L l*)

Parentesis are double layer turns exept the first one that is a kind of anti slice turn, while doing the double layer L' l' using left hand press the r turn using the right hand thumb on the Ufr sticker.

Normaly this alg looks like this : *l' r' D2 r U r' D2 r U' l*

Inverse and mirror are also nice and fast =)

Double layer turns can be used in many commutators and also for set up turns and duble layer turns are always faster than slices or faces on cubes with many layers.

Edit: forgot, the alg cycles centres in the same manner as the edges so if you don't like that you shall use only single layer turns while swapping pices (D2 turns instead of D2 d2 turns)


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Kenneth,

I understand your point, about using multi-slice turns to speed up commutator execution. In that particular case I think the alg F' R' u' R U R' u R U' F would be a bit faster, to avoid inner layer setup turns.

I personally think it's best to either always use inner slice turns only when doing setup turns, or double layer turns only when doing setup turns as far as big cubes BLD goes. It's easy during a BLD solve to forget if you did 1 layer or 2 for your setup turn when it comes time to undo the setup turn.

I think if you were to memorize certain algs with a mix of both as an algorithm then it would definitely be a good way to speed up the alg. There are some algs where the setup turn and the first turn of the commutator can both be done using a block turn, like:
(Ff) U f' u f U' f' u' F'

I'll try to think of some other algs that would be much faster with multi-slice turns than inner layer turns only. I think in a lot of cases there would be another option for how to execute the alg that might be faster though.

Chris


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is another one I use:

*(L' l') U2 r' D2 r U2 r' D2 (L l r) *(also mirror, inverse or mirror inverse)

I remeber these commutators as algs becuse I use them for solving big cubes directly. By time I learnt that many of my algs are wery useful for big BLD so I sometimes post some of them to this forum =)

BTW: The alg in the first post, for 5x5x5 use triple layer L-turns, for 6x four layers and so on. For the D-turns nothing change when moving up in sizes, it is still D2 d2 if centres are solved and only D2 if centres must be preserved (super cubes for example). From that it is easy to understand the same alg can be used to cycle only centres by doing only d2 when swapping pieces (not so fast doe).


----------

